# Mainroof skylight cracked on 1996 B544



## natspring (Apr 16, 2009)

Where can I get replacement for the plastic? Mechanism is fine just need to replace the cover. Any ideas of cost>

Also how much do habitation checks normally cost?

Regards,
Nat


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Magnums of Grimsby hold a lot. Get the make and name of the skylight including dimensions

stew


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*skylight*

Try to find out which manufacturer it is made by and measure the size as they do differ. You should then be able to source what you need.

If the general suppliers can't help take your van details to a Hymer dealer (VIN number etc..) they should then be able to track down what you need.


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*Hymer mainroof skylight*

Hi,
Peter Hambilton replaced mine 2 years ago for £310,for a double glazed unit.My old one was single skinned.Hope this is of some help.


----------

